# iFrame und Suchmaschinen



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, ganz neue Internetseiten aufzubauen. Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen einem Java-Script-Pull-Down-Menü oder einem JavaScript-Menü am linken Bildschirmrand. (vgl. http://rheinbreitbach.net/js-menue/)
Wenn ich mich für letzteres entscheide, muss ich mit Inline Frames arbeiten, weil ich nicht möchte, dass die komplette Seite jedesmal neu nachgeladen werden muss. Allerdings, wie sieht es mit den Suchmaschienen aus? Werden "die Unterseiten" dann immernoch direkt verlinkt wie früher bei den normalen Frames?


----------



## lexi (25. Oktober 2001)

wenn in dem menü tags wie <a href="seite.html"></a> stehen, werden sie verfolgt.. wenn die links von dem script ausgegeben werden gibts probleme.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,

der IFrame-Tag ist so aufgebaut:

<iframe src="nav.html" name="nav" height="100%" width="100%" hspace="0" vspace="0" scrolling="no" frameborder="0">Ihr Browser unterst&uuml;tzt keine iFrames. Lesen Sie den Hinweistext im rechten Teil dieser Seite.</iframe>

In der Datei nav.html ist dann die JavaScript-Navigation mit den entsprechenden <a>-Tags.

Werden die Seiten dann trotzdem von Suchmaschinen indiziert?


----------



## lexi (25. Oktober 2001)

kommt auf die suchmaschiene an.. vorsichtshalber noch
<a href="nav.html"><img src="transparentes.gif" height="1" width="1"></a> in die seite setzen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2001)

Hallo lexi,

ich habe das Gefühl, dass wir bedingt aneinander vorbeireden ....

Aufbau der momentanen nav.html (JavaScript-Code habe ich wer der noch zu klärenden Frage noch nicht eingebaut):

<html>

	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1">
	</head>

	<body marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" bgcolor="#000000">
		<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1">
			<tr>
				<td><img src="images/h_button.jpg" width="160" height="24" border="0"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><img src="images/h_button.jpg" width="160" height="24" border="0"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><img src="images/h_button.jpg" width="160" height="24" border="0"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><img src="images/h_button.jpg" width="160" height="24" border="0"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><img src="images/h_button.jpg" width="160" height="24" border="0"></td>
			</tr>
		</table>
	</body>

</html>

Ich habe also in der index.html keinen <a>-Tag.


----------



## lexi (25. Oktober 2001)

dann machst du in die index.html das mit dem <a> tag.

suchrobot --> 
index.html //findet <a> 
-> nav.html //<a> 
-> *.html


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2001)

Hallo lexi,

jetzt habe ich verstanden, was du meintest. Ist wirklich eine sehr gute Idee und genauso werde ich es auch machen!! 

Kennst du zufällig einen HTML-Tag, damit ich den Verweis auf die nav.html irgendwie unsichtbar in den <HEAD>-Bereich hineinbekomme?


----------



## lexi (27. Oktober 2001)

im head kannst du keine links setzen. nehm doch einfach die 1x1 pixel große grafik, wenn ein rand drum is, setz <img src="" border="0">, dann is auch der rand weg.
Als Bild nimmst du ein transparentes Gif und fertig.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Oktober 2001)

Hallo lexi,

ja, so werde ich es wohl machen. Aber erstmal das Design und den Inhalt fertigstellen und dann der Rest (Suchmaschinenoptimierung) ....


----------

